
Ask HN: `Bind` to widget vs. `action:sender ` architecture – Tk vs. Cocoa - mucholove
Hi all!
I&#x27;m using Tk for the first time and am comparing it with my experience using Apple&#x27;s Cocoa.<p>Though I love how fast Tk is to get up and running—I&#x27;m sort of missing the flexibility provided by `sender:action`—not to mention that it brings up a lot of questions regarding app architecture.<p>Can you help clear out what the common nomenclature is between these 2 different architectures? What kind of problems should I expect as I develop between the 2?
======
mucholove
You can actually use the sender architecture in TCL!

It’s a bit hidden—but you can call %W and get a reference to the TK Widget and
therefore any stored property that might be on there. Rad.

